# Canon 5d Mark II focusing problems



## albrittonseth (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing a Canon 5d mark II but then I read the reviews on Amazon about the focusing issue. So, my questions are one, have they fixed this soft focusing issue everyone is speaking of. Two, are there specific test I can run to see if the focusing is not up to par. Any one have any problems with there 5d II?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with mine.

Maybe some of the reviews on Amazon are from people that don't know what they are doing?

Canon 5D Mark II soft focus due to camera or lens? | Raoul Pop

5D Mark II Soft Focus ISSUES - Canon Digital Photography Forums

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...240381-5d-mark-ii-soft-focusing-ahhhhhhh.html

Granted, the 5Dmkii is not the camera for sports, the focus is sorta slow.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 28, 2011)

You get focusing problems when idiots use cameras, if they are that bad how come it is the number 1 wedding camera in the UK


----------



## clanthar (Apr 28, 2011)

No focusing problems with mine. I did learn on day two to disable the multi-point focus feature. I have the autofocus set to a single spot and it works great.

Joe


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 29, 2011)

albrittonseth said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Canon 5d mark II but then I read the reviews on Amazon about the focusing issue. So, my questions are one, have they fixed this soft focusing issue everyone is speaking of. Two, are there specific test I can run to see if the focusing is not up to par. Any one have any problems with there 5d II?



OMFG?!?! MY 5D MKII HAS A FOCUSING ISSUES? I HOPE THE EXPERTS AT AMAZON CAN FIX THIS SUPER HUGE PROBLEM ASAP!!!1!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 29, 2011)

I've handed my camera to people with no experience beyond a point and shoot. The fact that you can focus with one button and then actuate the shutter with another blows their mind. I would expect that most of what you're reading is due to user error, or lack of knowledge of how to use a camera in general. You can type into google pretty much any camera with  "(Camera model) focusing issues", and get a bunch of results.


----------



## albrittonseth (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who contributed valuable information. 

As for the 5d vs d700 amazon reviews, it certainly scared me. There were many reviews mentioning this problem. In fact, it seemed to be the main problem. In general, when many people mention one aspect of a camera failing, it is probable there could be an issue. Google supported the claim by showing more evidence from users who have L lenses and the former 5d comparison test. Of course there are exceptions. However, the d700's negative reviews show more variation than the concentrated issues with the 5d mark II. I love my d700, but I want hd video.

No offense and hopefully people are capable of understanding, But I would prefer to here from people who have the camera or people who have spent time with the camera. If anyone else has experience with this camera and has experimented in order to truly test the camera, please let me know your results and how you conducted your experiments. 

Thank you Bitter Jewler and Clanthar for your responses.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 29, 2011)

I own one. It does not suck.


----------



## albrittonseth (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you villiage

I am liking what I hear. I want to feel like this camera is better or just as good as my d700.


----------



## MohaimenK (Apr 29, 2011)

As a owner of one I can tell you that yes it does have focus issue. I was comparing the 7D with my 5dMK2 last night and the focusing was so much better with the 7D. But with that said, I LOVE my 5dmk2 but I do hope they fix the issue with the 3rd series. As far as sports photography, I'd seriously go with the 7D unless you have the money to dish out on the 1D MK4. So I'm waitint to see what Canon decides to do with the 5dMK3 and ifs not attractive then I'll just get the 1d MK4


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 29, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> As a owner of one I can tell you that yes it does have focus issue. I was comparing the 7D with my 5dMK2 last night and the focusing was so much better with the 7D. But with that said, I LOVE my 5dmk2 but I do hope they fix the issue with the 3rd series. As far as sports photography, I'd seriously go with the 7D unless you have the money to dish out on the 1D MK4. So I'm waitint to see what Canon decides to do with the 5dMK3 and ifs not attractive then I'll just get the 1d MK4



That's not really an issue. It works as Canon intended it to, so you can't call it an issue.


----------



## MohaimenK (Apr 29, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > That's not really an issue. It works as Canon intended it to, so you can't call it an issue.
> ...


----------



## albrittonseth (Apr 29, 2011)

Mohaimenk

Is the issue that the mark II produces a soft picture or it takes a while to focus on the subject. If it produces a soft picture, what would your guess be at the ratio of soft pictures to sharp pictures. I will be shooting weddings with this camera, using sigma lenses. Will using sigma lenses worsen this issue. Hopefully, the video will make this worth the thousands of dollars for going the rout of canon. I hate to hear that canon made this decision, but I also hate that the d700 didn't give me video.


----------



## MohaimenK (Apr 29, 2011)

albrittonseth said:


> Mohaimenk
> 
> Is the issue that the mark II produces a soft picture or it takes a while to focus on the subject. If it produces a soft picture, what would your guess be at the ratio of soft pictures to sharp pictures. I will be shooting weddings with this camera, using sigma lenses. Will using sigma lenses worsen this issue. Hopefully, the video will make this worth the thousands of dollars for going the rout of canon. I hate to hear that canon made this decision, but I also hate that the d700 didn't give me video.


 
This camera is one of the most used camera for weddings. Nikon D700 really rocks at focusing and ISO handling but yes, no video. But you can't go wrong at all with 5dmk2. 

As far as Sigma lenses: I can't speak frome experience. The only Sigma lens I own is the 85 1.4 and I love it. There are some focusing issues but it's not Canon's fault as it's more Sigma so you might want to google it for exact fixes. I haven't had issues unless it was extremely dark. 

I've noticed the soft images come if I am doing multi shots vs just one shot. But 1 out of 4 will be soft. I thought it was something with my lens then I thought it was with my camera but when using the T1i, it was similar result. 

Do this. Look up threads by me and I have recently posted both issues. One where it shows example of the soft image and then another where it shows the sharpness.


----------



## Noxire (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok so I have the T2i which does not have any of the focusing issues suggested so...

The easiest way to fix your problem is to switch camera with me 

Please?


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2011)

Several months ago Scientfic American published a study regarding online reviews of consumer products.

Basically, the study found they are all essentially worthless because they are either fan boy type reviews and or not based on actual experience, relying more on urban legend and hearsay.

So as pointed out, many complaining of focus issues don't know enough to know they were the problem, not the camera.


----------



## MohaimenK (Apr 29, 2011)

Noxire said:


> Ok so I have the T2i which does not have any of the focusing issues suggested so...
> 
> The easiest way to fix your problem is to switch camera with me
> 
> Please?



Sure. I was meaning to get rid fo the T1i anyway


----------



## Noxire (Apr 29, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Sure. I was meaning to get rid fo the T1i anyway


 
Not that one silly! give me you full frame!


----------

